# Green spot and ????? Algae –what is not right?



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. Here is some pics of my problem. What is it and how I can fix it.
40gal Long. Light 1x6700K 32W,1x8000K 32W fluorescent on 4h, off 4h, on 4h
Temperature 77F,Eheim 2217, UV sterilizer – on for 10h night time.
Ferts-PPS Pro every day before light comes on.
I use to have air stone ON for 9h night time but there was high PH fluctuation and I stop it 3 days ago.
PH -6,5-6,8 , KH 6 , gKH 7 , Nitrite 0 , Ammonia 0 , Nitrate 20ppm , Phosphate 2pm , Iron 0.13-0.18ppm
Pressure CO2 1h before lights comes on 2bps - 25-35ppm
Why there is no pearling over the plants ?
Do I have to put more light with shorter photo period or there is some other problem?
Please help me to have good looking healthy plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi plamski,

Sounds a little like my 30 gallon (36"X12"X16" high) where I run 2X36 watt Bright Kit from AH Supply. I too have pressurized CO2, however I changed from PPS-Pro to EI dosing. So our tanks are similar. I would suggest you deal with one problem, then move on the to other. I would start with verifying your CO2 level.

I find that not all of my plants "pearl" when the lights are on, even with good CO2 and light intensity. For example, seldom do my crypts "pearl" but my Java Ferns and some of my stem plant types "pearl" readily. If my plants are growing well, with minimum algae growth, I really don't worry about whether they "pearl" or not.

That said, if my plants are not "pearling" typically either my CO2 level is low (I use a drop checker with a 4.0 dKH indicator solution) or my lights havn't been on long enough, or my tank is badly overgrown. Are you using a 4.0 dKH indicator solution to determing your CO2 level or are you taking a PH reading and measuring against a chart?

As for Green Spot Algae (GSA), I had some issues with it in my 10 gallon tank. First I removed all the GSA I could, especially on the glass. Then each week I increased, very slightly, my Phosphorus (KH2PO4) when I dosed. The amount of GSA that grew back each week became less and less and now I have no GSA growth at all.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi plamski,
> 
> Sounds a little like my 30 gallon (36"X12"X16" high) where I run 2X36 watt Bright Kit from AH Supply. I too have pressurized CO2, however I changed from PPS-Pro to EI dosing. So our tanks are similar. I would suggest you deal with one problem, then move on the to other. I would start with verifying your CO2 level.
> 
> ...


I have Drop Checker with 4dKH the color is green. I have PH 6.6 and KH 6 which is 25-30ppm CO2 
How long I have to wait for result after every changes which I make-light photo period, ferts etc?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi plamski,

I usually make one change per week, that way I can monitor the effect of the changes better.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Have you try to unplug the filter to see if it pearling or not? Too much water movements are hard to see and that 2217 are strong for this size of the tank.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> Have you try to unplug the filter to see if it pearling or not? Too much water movements are hard to see and that 2217 are strong for this size of the tank.


Hello. My flow is not too high because of the UV sterilizer and custom DIY chiller which are attached to the filter. I barely have plants movement on the left side .the outtake is on right hand side 1.5" under the water point tower bottom left side -45 degree. But I'll try tonight. Thanks for advice.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

plamski said:


> Hello. Here is some pics of my problem. What is it and how I can fix it.
> 40gal Long. Light 1x6700K 32W,1x8000K 32W fluorescent on 4h, off 4h, on 4h
> Temperature 77F,Eheim 2217, UV sterilizer - on for 10h night time.
> Ferts-PPS Pro every day before light comes on.
> ...


Maybe, turn on co2 2 hours before lights come on. It takes awhile for the CO2 level to get stable.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Run your lights 10-12 hours continuous, no break in the middle. Whenever I've tried to be cute it has led to stunting or algae. Also you need more of it. Either add another shop light, or overdrive the one you have:
http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

Once you have higher light, rip every infected leaf out of your tank, and scrape your glass until it sparkles. Once you do both, you hopefully will just have to contend with the occasional algae on your glass. Plants need enough light to out-compete algae and to put out enough O2 to both pearl, and turn into oxygen radicals that kill algae.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi plamski,

Just an FYI, I too run a "split period" photoperiod with about 3 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening and have not experienced any unusual algae or plant growth issues. It does typically take half an hour or so for the plants to start "pearling". I run my CO2 24/7.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I have CO2 running for 5h + 5h. I tested the PH for 3 days 5 times per day it was 6.4-6.6. I never tried 24h.Maybee I didn't choose the right plants .They are not with the same photo factor. I have java fern there is no grow at all. I have 2 type of moss one is ok another one full with algae. Now I have 3x 32W light1x6500K and 2x8000K,I raised KH2PO4 with 30%.Next week I'll try without light split -light on for 9h.
Thanks a lot for all comments.


----------

